# How long does it take deer to find your corn ?



## Youngun15 (Aug 30, 2010)

usually ill have deer within that day or even a few hours on some occasions


----------



## Hunter4Ever (Apr 7, 2006)

Youngun15 said:


> usually ill have deer within that day or even a few hours on some occasions



Wow thanks!


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Feb 20, 2010)

ya some time it will take a day or3 but within 1 or 2 days they find it


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

1-3 days they should be on it good. If it is well traveled.


----------



## Dylanl (May 14, 2010)

Ive had deer eat a smaller corn pile down in one night. I had a camera out in front of a small corn pile at the beginning of the season and it was gone the next day with a lot of pictures on the camera. I hunt an area thats not that big though so that could be a factor.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Like others have said it doesn't take them long to find it.....I remember in early november, I put a 50lb bag out in front my stand and had a doe come feed on it an hour later....also a booner 10pt came and fed on it while the doe was still eating but I just couldn't get a shot on the big boy.....

I'm about to put 100lbs out in the next few days....



Tim


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

in the spring/summer when i use corn infront of cameras the first fawns and does will find it within 2-12hrs


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends how much the area is traveled, but most of the time its within the first day


----------



## tat2 (Apr 2, 2010)

it all depends on the travel route & the numbers of deer in the area. though if you want to speed up them finding your bait sweeten the bait pile, put some cut apples or molassess in it.


----------



## houseofpain44 (Feb 2, 2008)

usually that day or the next for me


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

Its according really...If they are close by, it will not take them long at all...But eventually something will find it which will draw in more animals.


----------



## truetexan#1 (Aug 12, 2010)

if you pour some powdered attractant on it it speeds up the process ive found we got some purina quikdraw free with ten bags of corn and they found the quikdraw within a three hours of it being put out so i would definitely add some powdered attracting to the corn


----------

